# Happy Birthday Duchevreuil - l'Anniv' de Duchevreuil



## Punky Zoé

L'inspecteur se mettra-t-il à table ce soir pour son anniversaire ? 

_   Bon anniversaire Duchevreuil !!!__ _
​


----------



## Nanon

Oh oui ! Des bougies, une jolie table...
Je lève mon verre à Duchevreuil !


----------



## Prima Facie

Bon, je connais pas Duchevreuil, mais bon anniversaire tout de même!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moi, je t'invite à la bonne franquette et en bonne compagnie : allez, zou ! À taaaaable ! 

Bon anniv' et bisettes.


----------



## duchevreuil

Bonjour tout le monde ! C'est vraiment très gentil et attentionné de votre part, merci beaucoup. 

Hier, pour fêter mon anniversaire, j'ai préparé la meilleure crème brûlée de ma vie, accompagnée de framboises au Grand Marnier et à la menthe. Un véritable régal trois étoiles... Dépêchez-vous, appelez le _Guide_ !


----------



## Punky Zoé

duchevreuil said:


> Hier, pour fêter mon anniversaire, j'ai préparé la meilleure crème brûlée de ma vie, accompagnée de framboises au Grand Marnier et à la menthe. Un véritable régal trois étoiles... Dépêchez-vous, appelez le _Guide_ !


Hmmmmmmmmm !!! 

(D'envie et de jalousie...)


----------



## Reliure

Eh bien j'arrive après la fête, mais j'espère qu'il y a quelques miettes !
Excellent anniversaire.


----------



## duchevreuil

Reliure said:


> Eh bien j'arrive après la fête, mais j'espère qu'il y a quelques miettes !
> Excellent anniversaire.


 
Merci Reliure ! En fait, il restait quelques miettes du pain d'épices que j'avais préparé, mais... je les ai bouffées toutes pour le petit déjeuner ce matin !


----------



## Reliure

Alors vivement le prochain anniversaire, hein, je m'invite déjà maintenant que je sais quand c'est !


----------



## chamyto

Je ne connais pas Duchevreuil, mais mon felicitations pour Duchevreuil .

;-)


----------

